# Late Jult to August BFP?? Ladies come and join! - new name due to ovulation changes



## mom and ttc

I will be testing in august, havent had a period or ovulation since my miscarriage. i pregnant in may the last time ... seems like i am loosing my mind. Ovulation and BFP here we come!!! 

I will be testing aug 14 since it is our anniversary. Well only if i am ovulation of course, this is our first month after the miscarriage. 

August 1:
mom and ttc (jenny)
KatyW
Stanley
tootsiegb
fresia
gem09

August 2:

twinkl3

August 3: 


August 4:
babybell
futremommy1

August 5: 
jennijunni 
nunu123

August 6
elhaym

August 7 
rachellie19

August 8
brookettc3
mrscrabsticke
kittyventura

August 9 
JPARR01

August 10 


August 11
rachelbubble

August 12 

August 13 
SAJ
Tweak0605
nat0619

August 14


August 15
okmomma

August 16 
mrswichman

August 17 

August 18 

August 19 

August 20 

August 21 

August 22 

August 23 

August 24

August 25
patiently
August 26 

August 26 

August 27 

August 28 

August 29 

August 30 

justwaiting

August 31
rachelbubble
Xxenssial
okmomma​


----------



## JPARR01

Well here I am finally! I get to join a BFP thread!!! I had a suspected ectopic in March and was given Methotrexate (cannot ttc for 3 months after shot). DH and I decided to add an extra month on to be safe so it has been 4 months!!! I am not sure when AF is due in July... I ovulated late this cycle. So I am hoping it is not my normal 30 day cycle. I am hoping to test around August 10-11....(will keep you updated on the date I will be testing)


----------



## rachelbubble

Hello ladies!!! :wave:

Well im in!! Been spotting since Friday, BFN and temps dropping so reckon ill start AF tomorrow!!!

I have long cycles about 38-45 days so ill be testing around the 11th August i think (MY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake:) I would love a birthday BFP!!!

August will be a hard month for me as my due date was 23rd August so am hoping a BFP will make it a little easier!!

So whats your plan of attack this cycle ladies???? :haha:

x x x


----------



## SAJ

Count me in!!! It's only been 25 days since I started bleeding and took misoprostol to help along my mc. Anyway, providing my body isn't a gong show this next month, I will be testing around August 13th...but will update when needed if that changes. 

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## mom and ttc

Thanks Ladies! Good luck to all of us! I wanna be pregnant again, and this time be able to stay pregnant. how how have you guys been ttc since MC? And how long did it take you to get preggos with your angel baby?

this is our first months ttc, didnt have a d&c so i wont wait for af if i ovulate... we got pregnant in the first month of trying with the last pregnancy


----------



## JPARR01

DH and I also got pregnant the first month of actually TTC. We were NTNP for 2 months before, but, we def did not do the deed when I was ovulating.


----------



## SAJ

DH and I had been TTC for almost a year when we got pregnant, but it took so long because he was often out of town during my fertile window. Once he moved back home and worked in town, we got pregnant on the second month. It's now been 25 days since the start of my mc so we will see how long it takes this time around.

Curious to know what others' situations are. I hope to see a lot of BFP's flashing on the first post!!


----------



## JPARR01

:dust: to us all!!!!!!!!!! I have this feeling that August is going to be a great month for us all! :hugs:


----------



## TerriLou

Hi Everyone, 

Hubby and I were trying for 2 cycles, the first one I didn't ovulate, so I guess we got caught on our first real cycle trying. I miscarried somewhere between 6 and 8 weeks. Had a scan at 6.5 weeks after some bleeding, which showed a sac, but nothing inside it. A week later, the bleeding started big time, today is the first day with no blood at all, so I had almost 2 weeks of bleeding. We are discussing trying again, not sure whether to have a period before or not, so I'm not 100% sure when I'll be testing. My cycles were never regular anyway, so I haven't a clue where I would be in my cycle now. Its going to just be playing it by ear for a while. I started taking my temps again this morning.

Here's hoping for some successful, sticky BFPs. xx


----------



## rachelbubble

Weve been TTC since our MC on 20th Jan. MC'd at 8 weeks. I came off the pill in June last year after 10 years on it and we were actually trying to 'avoid' our fertile window when i fell pregnant!!! 
How ironic now when its that fertile window i seem to be obsessively tracking and BDing throughout!!! 
Seem to have tried everything so far so anyone need advice, if ive tried it ill share!!! I NEED some sanity this cycle!!! :haha:

Think were gonna have lots of BFPs by the end of August so hundereds and thousands and millions of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!

x x x


----------



## daopdesign

I think I'm ovulating or just have/coming up to so count me in!!! Good luck everyone let's see how many BFP's we get!


----------



## Stanley

I hope to be testing in late July/early August, depending on what my body decides to do. I started spotting two weeks ago and miscarried on June 23-24 at 9.5 weeks. Everything passed naturally, so I'm hoping my cycle will get back to normal quickly. Tons of :dust: :dust: : dust: to everyone!


----------



## JPARR01

Hey there Stanley!!! August will be our month for our BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Stanley

Yes, I definitely hope so! Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## justwaiting

hi ladies can I join. i have no idea when I'll be testing or if I will be but I get an ultrasound on the 16th of august to check for abnormalities in my uterus after abnormal cells were found 7 wks after my 2nd mmc. I will start ovulation tracking for my august cycle so if everything is ok with my uterus I will be having blood tests and ultrasounds thruout august and will find out by end august whether we have a been. so put me at 30 august. 
Can't wait to go through this with u all and I hope this is a lucky thread.


----------



## babybell

me please :thumbup:

I came off BCP in July last year and fell after 6 weeks. I had an MMC in Nov last year and have been trying ever since.:cry:

I am currently on CD2 so will be testing on around 4th August.

I had a day 21 progesterone test this month which showed I ovulated so I am feeling quite positive at the moment. DF has an SA booked on 9th August:spermy:

sending us all lots of :dust:


----------



## KatyW

I miscarried around the time you did, Stanley, starting spotting June 24, ending up in the ER by the next day with bleeding. I was 5 weeks + 5 days. We're TTC tentatively and will hopefully be doing a test at the end of July / early August, depending on if it looks like I've ovulated.


----------



## mom and ttc

daopdesign said:


> I think I'm ovulating or just have/coming up to so count me in!!! Good luck everyone let's see how many BFP's we get!

what day do you want me to count you in


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls:)
Can i join you all.Im only on cd 5.This will be our 2nd cycle trying after our very early mc.We were ttc#2 for 5 and a half years,yes finally got our bfp but didnt last:(
Im wishing us all the luck in the world:) x x x
Tonnes of sticky baby dust to us all x x x


----------



## mom and ttc

IrishGirl said:


> Hey girls:)
> Can i join you all.Im only on cd 5.This will be our 2nd cycle trying after our very early mc.We were ttc#2 for 5 and a half years,yes finally got our bfp but didnt last:(
> Im wishing us all the luck in the world:) x x x
> Tonnes of sticky baby dust to us all x x x

when are you going to test?


----------



## Stanley

Sorry for your loss KaytW. It's nice to have someone around the same timing though, hopefully we both O soon.


----------



## yoyojojo

I'm in, miscarried at 11 wks june 12. 
Doing everything I can think of & find on google
we're both on conception vitamins, cutting caffeine & alcohol.

I'm taking guaifenesin in cough medicine & evening primrose oil, taking temps & using opk sticks, ordered some conceive plus lud. BD'ing from day starting cd8 & every /every other day up to day 22. THinking about getting a menstrual cup to keep the swimmers in

Fingers crossed for everyone
:spermy:


----------



## rachellie19

Hi Girlies! 

May I join you?

Husband and I started TTC in January of this year for our first. We conceived the first month we tried, but sadly suffered a mmc at 8 weeks. :cry: 

It was a long drawn out process, I had complications and ended up having to have 2 D&C's. 

This month will be our 3rd attempt to conceive after our loss. 

This cycle, I'm cutting out caffeine and will continue to take my prenatals, baby aspirin, and vitamin B-6. We're using OPK's and will try to BD every other day. 

I'm on CD 1 today, (AF just showed up), so can you put me down for August 7th as my test date?

Good luck to everyone! :hugs:

-Rach


----------



## Gem09

Hey Girls, can i join in?

I miscarried in december at almost 12 weeks. Been ttc since march.

Really hoping august is our month. Will probably test on the 1st August.

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Twinkl3

May I please jump aboard?

I will more than likely be testing on the 2nd August 

We are TTC our sticky bean after having a M/C in March and hoping August is our month :thumbup:


----------



## okmomma

Can I join you too? I mc'd on June 18 at 12 weeks with blighted ovum. I just got my blood test results today and hcg is out of my system. DH and I decided to wait for one cycle then start trying again. We want to enjoy the process and not chart, temp, etc. I am pretty sure I am ovulating, just did, or getting ready to. Hopefully af will be here in a couple weeks. Assuming my cycle length will be 28-32 days, that would make me a late aug tester. 

8 yrs ago DH and I got pg the first month off the pill. This last time was not 100% planned. We only went unprotected twice. We really didn't think I would get pg. (both are in late 30's) I guess we are a fertile couple. Hopefully we will still be fertile after the mc. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mrswichman

ok so considering i mc'd on the 19th of june...and have yet to have af...but i didnt have d&c so i should be okay...ima say ima test prolly around august 16...just an odd date to pick...i hope i get :bfp: since my 21st is august 31. yay!!

:dust:


----------



## rachelbubble

Welcome to the thread ladies!!!

Im looking forward to sharing this cycle with you all :hugs:

Heres to our August BFPs!!!! :happydance:

So whats everyone trying/doing/plan of attack this cycle??

x x x


----------



## babybell

I am on CD5 and I follow the SMEP each month. Hasn't worked so far so this is my plan. :book:

I am going to wait till day 13 (I O on day 18) :sex: everyday then twice a day when I get a +ve OPK
Its gonna be hard work!!!

I will also be keeping my legs in the air for at least half an hour after DTD.

I am absolutely not going to symptom spot and drive my self mad. I am not going to POAS constantly in TWW.

I am going to be cool calm and collected and this will be my month!
PMA all the way :happydance::yipee::dance:

:witch: will not visit me this month instead I will be visited by :yellow:


----------



## jennijunni

I would love to join you ladies!!! I am on CD1 today!! This is my first PPAF!! I mc in my 
2nd trimester on June 4, today I started bleeding. I am hoping to catch the egg this month! I will be testing around August 5. We have caught the egg the first try twice, so here's hoping to a third time!! Hugs, and lots of baby dust for everyone!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'd like to join also. OH and started trying may of 2010. We got our first bfp in July and mc naturally in aug at 9 weeks then we had a cycle and got a bfp in oct. Turned out to be ectopic we ended it at 8 weeks in November. Ttc ever since with no luck. 

Cycles usually are 33 days or so last cycle was 26 so I completely missed my fertile time. We use opks and we're trying pre seed this month. I also had my first acupuncture appt today

I plan on testing on august 4th UNLESS I o early again. 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## justwaiting

I will be doing medical cycle tracking ultrasounds and blood tests not really sure whats involved yet. but start next cycle. we have fallen very quickly both times and have only used opks after the first mc and bd every other day.

good luck to every one


----------



## tootsiegb

Can i join too. 
Should be testing on 1st August or around then.

I started ttc in October 2009. Got pregnant in Apr 2010 & had a MMC in August at 20 weeks. Also got pregnant Nov 10 & had natural miscarriage at 8 weeks just before xmas.
Hoping for my rainbow baby soon. 
Deciding whether to take baby asprin, just in case. I am already taking pregnacare.
Baby dust to everyone here xxxxxx


----------



## KatyW

Stanley said:


> Sorry for your loss KaytW. It's nice to have someone around the same timing though, hopefully we both O soon.

Thanks, Stanley, sorry for yours too. I more than know how you feel. I agree that it's nice having someone out there who it happened to at the same time. I hope we both ovulate soon as well to get this show on the road :). Good luck


----------



## KatyW

yoyojojo said:


> I'm in, miscarried at 11 wks june 12.
> Doing everything I can think of & find on google
> we're both on conception vitamins, cutting caffeine & alcohol.
> 
> I'm taking guaifenesin in cough medicine & evening primrose oil, taking temps & using opk sticks, ordered some conceive plus lud. BD'ing from day starting cd8 & every /every other day up to day 22. THinking about getting a menstrual cup to keep the swimmers in
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone
> :spermy:

I'm doing everything I can too, cut the caffeine except an occasional cup of tea, taking vitamins, opk sticks, etc.


----------



## mom and ttc

i lay my postive opk in my shelve in the bathroom, well my husband was looking for something and took them out (took 4 total, sat/sunday pos 1 week early) and layed them next to the sink. i was mad, since i had them in order to see if they get more pos or faint ... when i take another one ... 
i walked out and said. rule number 1 in this house dont touch things i peed one ... he didnt even knew they were used and was like, you peed on them ... and washed his hands... and said stop peeing on sticks ... was a funny moment.


----------



## Stanley

:rofl: That's funny!


----------



## Xxenssial

Can i please join? Its been 4 days since my mc and hoping it will happen quickly for us.


----------



## mom and ttc

ill put you in for the 31st, let me know what day once you get get a better picture. i am sorry for your loss! i had my mc 2w6d ago and just ovulated this weekend, sticky beans for us!


----------



## JPARR01

Hello ladies! Well AF showed her face on Saturday morning (July 9) so TTC here I come!!!!!!!! I am expecting to test on August 9 I am guessing.


----------



## brookettc3

Can you add me for August 8th <3 I am on my first cycle after MC


----------



## mom and ttc

ovulated on saturday/sunday :) wil be testing aug 1 :) :happydance::wacko:


----------



## Tweak0605

Can I join you ladies? 

Just got AF, after an early miscarriage June 8th. Pretty devastated as I thought I was pregnant this cycle. But, I'm doing soy this next one, hoping to increase my chances. Testing date is August 13th.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yay mom!!! Get to :sex: hope you catch your egg!!,


Sorry tweak. :hugs: good luck this cycle


----------



## mom and ttc

so ladies how are you feeling today?? any positive opk?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Still negative for me. I was hoping I'd o early. I am have slight twinges on my right side so I may test again tonight


----------



## Stanley

mom and ttc said:


> ovulated on saturday/sunday :) wil be testing aug 1 :) :happydance::wacko:

So exciting! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mom and ttc

sooo 4 dpo and cramping :) hoping it is a good sign. i am sooo happy but getting too excited, a bfn would be sooo devastating this month :) 
how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Stanley

I may or may not be having EWCM for the past few days. Was out of town and didn't bring thermometer, OPK's haven't arrived yet, so right now I'm just guessing. I hope this is O time though.
Fingers crossed the cramping is a good sign.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Still neg tonight but line is definitely darker so soon!


----------



## tootsiegb

negative at the moment. Hoping its early again this month around cd 22. Which is 6 days!!! I hate waiting xx


----------



## Tweak0605

This waiting game is horrible! Only on CD4. AF is basically out the door. CD 1 had heavy bleeding, CD2 was lighter, and yesterday was basically non-existent. 

I'm hoping the soy will help me ovulate sooner then CD22.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Finally got a positive opk. Since I'm missed last months I feel like it's been an eternity since I've see a smiley face...fx'd. Dh and I will bd tonight and tomorrow and hopefully the next day :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Futuremommy1 said:


> Finally got a positive opk. Since I'm missed last months I feel like it's been an eternity since I've see a smiley face...fx'd. Dh and I will bd tonight and tomorrow and hopefully the next day :)

Yay for a + OPK! FXed for you this month! Sounds like you got a good chance!


----------



## mom and ttc

congrats, and have fun :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Good luck ladies, i am still waiting to ov but it think it won't happen until around the 28th so have a little bit of a wait for us. Still leaves us plenty of time to practise thats for sure :D

Hope everyone is holding up ok. Sending heaps of :dust: to everyone :D


----------



## okmomma

I think my first AF is getting ready to pay me a visit. I had a little spotting today, so my guess is she will be here in the next couple of days. i am kind of surprised since it has only been 28 days since my mc. Surprised but happy. DH and I were going to wait until after AF to start ttc again - more like ntnp. Looks like I will be testing mid to late aug.


----------



## Stanley

Yay for your first AF and NTNP next cycle!
EWCM for me today, have to run to the store and grab some OPK's, but will update with results later.


----------



## Gem09

Hey Ladies

I should be ovulating any day now and was wondering how many opk's i should use a day? I started using them last monday using one everday, ive already done one earlier today and it was faint.

Baby Dust to all xxx


----------



## Twinkl3

Currently on CD14 and still waiting for the a positive, keep getting faint lines but no bold ones :(


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies just had my second miscarriage this year, so bleeding stopped thursday im NTNP this month but wanted to join in with the august BFP just in case...i hope and God willing that next time everything will work out fine and i dont have to wait too long for our BFP...i dont even know if i will ovulate this month as i miscarried in June and was bleeding for weeks...so...i suppose i will be testing around the 25th August...Good luck to all you ladies...sending lots of baby dust your way x


----------



## nunu123

Hey ladies, can i join. please add me to august fifth thats when i will test. just been to the doc who told me that i had a chemical last period. from the scan uterus showed a beginning spreading of cels in the uterus or so he explained didn't understand but was angry for bean not sticking, but thankful that if it was weak it is better not to stick now rather than to stick and then lose it later. will be getting a trigger on thursday hopeful ovulation on friday. testing august 5th. hope this one is a bfp.


----------



## Stanley

Positive OPK today! :happydance:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yay! Stanley!!!! Get to :sex: have fun


----------



## sjugrad04

Hi Ladies,

I was hoping to join your August group. We are TTC after two IVF cycles that ended up in m/c this year (January & May). I am hoping and praying we will get pregnant on our own, as DH had varicocele surgery in February, and we have no more $$ for IVF. His surgery seems to have been somewhat successful as his counts went from 2.8 million to 39 million and morphology went from 1% to 9%...

After my D&E on May 19, I got my AF within 28 days, but this monday I am still waiting on it to arrive (@ 16dpo). I just started spotting today, so my guess is that the nasty :witch: is here...:growlmad:


----------



## tootsiegb

Hi girls hope you are all well, I got my smiley face today :wohoo:
Hope you are all well on your way to BFP too. :dust::dust: to you all
xxxxxx


----------



## babybell

Yay for all the positive OPKs :happydance:
there is gonna be plenty of action for you ladies!!
My OPK was darker last night but not positive yet. I should ovulate tomorrow so i should get my positive this afternoon FX'd
Ive already told my DF that we will be getting some action tonight ha ha


----------



## tootsiegb

Go babybell,
I did exactly the same last night, glad i did after getting my smiley today. It usually takes me two days to ovulate after my smiley face, so he will be getting a couple of days action haha. 
Good luck to all on the baby mission. xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Hi ladies 

can i join? testing the 8th, straight after a blighted ovum last month.

:dust:


----------



## KittyVentura

August 17th for me... though if the current MC throws my cycle I may need to change it xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Can I join please? Second cycle TTC after mmc end of April :cry: Took a year to conceive the first time so really hoping and praying that, now my body has done it once, it will get preg quicker this time [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Was pretty devastated when got AF first month TTC last month (arrived bang in the middle of our holiday too :growlmad:) but onwards and upwards for August now! :thumbup:

I am CD11 today but have had two long cycles of 38 then 35 days since mmc so would estimate next AF around 13th August. But depends on ov.

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Stanley

Officially 2dpo today, it looks like I may be testing earlier than I thought. Anyone else in the TWW?


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm in my tww. Anywhere from 3dpo to 1 dpo


----------



## Stanley

So we are pretty close then. When are you planning on testing?

EDIT: Can I stay even though I might test in July?


----------



## Ameronica

I am in the 2WW. I ovulated either yesterday or today (so either 1dpo or 1dpo tomorrow), but cant BD anymore due to my husband being gone BOO! We did BD this morning before he left and did on saturday as well, so *fingers crossed* that it worked.

I only have one tube so I hope its the good tubes month!!

I am due for my AF on August 3rd. I will probably wait a few days after to test if she doesnt arrive because my cycle sometimes (rare, but it happens) can be 30 days instead of 28. 

By bday is August 1st and it would be a great late bday present to get a BFP!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I might test in July too Stanley I usually don't test until af is due. I hate to waste a hpt. When are you due Stanley?


----------



## JPARR01

CD12 here and waiting on O in couple of days!


----------



## Fresia

Can I join too please? I will be testing 1st August as I am on 2-3DPO now. We have had two early miscarriages, Feb and May 2011, and hoping for a sticky bean very soon. It has been a hard few months but I am hopeful that if I keep trying I will get there! Good luck to all you ladies on the thread. :hugs::


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies! mind if I join?

its my first cycle after mmc, hoping I'm going to ov soon, no positive OPK yet but started getting EWCM yesterday.

I'll put my test date as 6th August for now but it might change depending on when I ov :)

Good luck and baby dust to you all! xx


----------



## mom and ttc

I think i added everybody, if you are missing then i just missed your post and please remind me! 
I wasn't in this Thread for a few days, since my husband and i have to stop TTC this month due to work and deployment march-june'12 and that would interfere with the due date :) 
also i am 10-11 dpo and took a FRER test today and it was fat negative!!!! So I feel out! No IB either! But cramping since 3 dpo until yesterday and soooo bloated, somehow feel lucky but then i know i am out ... hope i can hold off testing every 5 min... 
last time i got my bfp 12-13 dpo, but then again my cycle was regular this time i ovulated soon and no period since MC 

I opened it as an Agust thread since we all don't know when we ov due to miscarriages, but i will change the name to late july aug. test thread :D


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am on CD 7 today. I should probably O within 5 days. I've got so many tools lined up this month to TTC that I'll be pretty surprised if I don't get a BFP lol. Looking forward to all the BDing!


----------



## Stanley

Futuremommy1 said:


> I might test in July too Stanley I usually don't test until af is due. I hate to waste a hpt. When are you due Stanley?

I just buy the cheap tests, I can never hold off, not enough patience! :dohh: AF is due anytime after the 27th, I'm not sure what my LP will be like after the m/c since it was wonky beforehand.
Feeling crampy today too, makes me think I'm out this month.


----------



## Stanley

mom and ttc said:


> I think i added everybody, if you are missing then i just missed your post and please remind me!
> I wasn't in this Thread for a few days, since my husband and i have to stop TTC this month due to work and deployment march-june'12 and that would interfere with the due date :)
> also i am 10-11 dpo and took a FRER test today and it was fat negative!!!! So I feel out! No IB either! But cramping since 3 dpo until yesterday and soooo bloated, somehow feel lucky but then i know i am out ... hope i can hold off testing every 5 min...
> last time i got my bfp 12-13 dpo, but then again my cycle was regular this time i ovulated soon and no period since MC
> 
> I opened it as an Agust thread since we all don't know when we ov due to miscarriages, but i will change the name to late july aug. test thread :D

Thanks for changing the title and keeping up with the list of test dates. Sorry to hear about the :bfn: but you are still in until AF shows!


----------



## tootsiegb

Hi hope you are all well, can i change my test date as my ov has changed. Going to test the 3rd August. x


----------



## JPARR01

CD 15 and got an almost positive OPK!!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

JPARR01 said:


> CD 15 and got an almost positive OPK!!!!!!

Woohoo!!! Get to BDing! Good luck!


----------



## Elhaym

awesome JPARR hope you catch the egg! CD20 for me and still only faint lines, I'm so bored of doing OPKs now! :)


----------



## TerriLou

Hey, well, after sitting patiently, I have a little smily face showing on an opk. I miscarried at the end of June at about 8 weeks and haven't had a period since, but I figured that docs only really want you to wait a full cycle so they can determine the dates, I thought as I'm doing opks every day, I'll be pretty sure.

Yesterday showed my first smily face, but the other opk I'm doing hasn't shown a positive yet, so we're spending a lot of 'cuddle' time over the next few days until a day or so after the 2nd test shows positive. I don't want to obsess, but, perhaps doing 2 different opks os obsessing a bit eh?

here's hoping for plenty of BFPs on here. I reckon I'll be testing around 14th August -just picking a random day due to uncertainty. I'll probably test earlier if I think I have symptoms.

Good luck everyone and happy BDing. XxX


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I am joining this forum over from the February 2012 baby threads. I recently suffered a miscarriage and after talking and greiving (which we are still doing really) my wife and I have decided to try again. So we are WTTC now! We are waiting for the hormones to go back down to zero and then we will be back on our quest for a 2012 baby!!! Good Luck to us all.
:dust:

We will test again on the 30th (unless something else arises.) Please add me.


----------



## Elhaym

So sorry for your loss MrsMM24, fingers crossed you get a BFP, good luck! :)


----------



## JPARR01

Got 2 positive OPKs this afternoon. WOOP WOOP!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

JPARR01 said:


> Got 2 positive OPKs this afternoon. WOOP WOOP!!!!

Woohoo! Get to it girlie!:happydance:


----------



## waiting 4 bfp

well ladies ill join ya..just got my VERY CLEAR BFP today!!!! on my hubbys 25th birthday :) sending this baby dust to you all. i too lost children, 1st baby, son Rhuenn, died at 35 weeks due to a true knot in his cord that was caught too late 3-25-09, and a MC in april. now im pregnant a 3rd time, and hoping this time i STAY pregnant and end with a pink wiggly screaming baby :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Welcome waiting 4 BFP, congrats on your happy news!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! I am really sorry about your previous losses, I am sure that must have been very tough for you. Congratulations and fingers crossed for you!:happydance:


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, can i join you?? Had 3 days of pos opks's and ewcm then test line much darker than control line opk yesterday and ewcm dry up so guess that was O day?? Bd'd tues, wed n thurs so hoping im covered! Im testing on 1st August at 9dpo as i need to get an early BFP so i can start progesterone suppositries straight away...had 3 early m/c's at 5-6 weeks each time so am hoping the progesterone might help me this time....fingers x'd!! xxx:hugs:

Congrats on ya BFP waiting xxxxxxxx


----------



## TerriLou

Got another smiley face yesterday, but still no 2nd line on the other OPKs, but I guess its on its way and the digital one is just more sensitive. I know the instructions say that once you've seen the smiley face, you can stop testing, but I just want to make sure its real. Will be testing again today with both. 

Fingers crossed.
 



Attached Files:







Mobile Phone Pics 008.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hey Terri, i got pos opk's n i got smiley wed, thurs n fri then ran out of the digis and didnt get my true positive (darker than control line) opk stick til saturday morn, which was defo my O day, so think i wud have got another smiley yesterday morn then i reckon neg by last night. I had no ewcm yesterday and O pains. I always keep testing til they go negative (unless i run out, lol) good luck hun, am sure O is gona be with you soon, get bd'ing!!!!! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mom and ttc

i wont longer be online on this forum. so do not be ma about not updating, i got my 10000 bfn and we are taking a break from ttc until nov and i am to stressed about it also. congrats to all the bfp and babydrust to all.


----------



## Futuremommy1

:hugs: completely understand mom and ttc. Sorry to see you go but I hope this relieves some stress for you.


----------



## waiting 4 bfp

OK ladies.. i need ur opinion. Personally, Im OVERJOYED that i am now pregnant again, and with this one im real hopefull, due to a dream i had a week ago b4 i even knew i was pregnant. As we tell friends and family, i keep hearing we're praying you actually have this one this time, or try keepin this one in the oven, that sort of thing. Or the one I hate most, Ill hope for the best. I just want people to say congradulations i cant meet him or her!!! I feel like peoploe r goona jynx it or something syaing that stuff. Why cant people just be positive for me like ppl are suppose to, instead opf making me feel like a usless piece of crap that will neevr be able to actually get to deliver a healthy baby. Anyone else get this ever?? What did you do? What (if) did you say to ppl to kindly let them know to not say that to you?? How did you deal with the frustration of nobody believing in what you do and what you dream for the most???


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks ELHAYM!! Hoping to have an inspiring story to tell in the near future....

:dust:


----------



## rachelbubble

Hey ladies!! Not been around since page 2...been trying to have a more chilled out cycle!! Smiley face on my digi just now and ewcm the last 3 days so im guessing its time for the bding marathon!!

Heres hoping my temps go up in a few days...still on for my birthday BFP!!! 

Hope all ladies doing well.... any signs of BFPs so far??

x x


----------



## Stanley

Awesome news on the smiley rachelbubble.
I tested today at 8dpo and got a very faint, could be an evap, line. Will possibly test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## rachelbubble

Stanley said:


> Awesome news on the smiley rachelbubble.
> I tested today at 8dpo and got a very faint, could be an evap, line. Will possibly test again tomorrow morning.

Oh wow!! 8dpo is really early and you'd probably only expect a very faint line now so looking great for you hun!!! Brilliant!!! FX'd for you hun x x :happydance:


----------



## Stanley

Thanks!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yay stanley I hope it gets darker!!!


----------



## Stanley

Futuremommy1 said:


> Yay stanley I hope it gets darker!!!

Are you planning on testing soon?


----------



## TerriLou

My smiley faces have gone now and I never saw a second line on the other tests, hmmm, strange, so I'm not actually sure if I have ovulated or not. Last smiley was on Saturday, but my temps haven't changed. They're actually really high anyway. Can someone have a look at my chart below and let me know what they think? Its really confusing me.

Thanks in advance. xx


----------



## Futuremommy1

So I tested on Sunday :rofl: way too earlier and bfn but then I went back after an hour and saw a faint line....then this morning I used a digital (it's all i have) and bfn so I'm either going to wait some more or grab ones with lines so I have something to obsess over.


----------



## Stanley

TerriLou- I can't tell much from your chart, the temps seem to be all over the place. I would have guessed cd24 if you didn't have positive OPK's after that. 
Futuremommy1- Yes, definitely too early to test yesterday! Definitely get some with lines, save the digi's for later.


----------



## TerriLou

Stanley said:


> TerriLou- I can't tell much from your chart, the temps seem to be all over the place. I would have guessed cd24 if you didn't have positive OPK's after that.
> Futuremommy1- Yes, definitely too early to test yesterday! Definitely get some with lines, save the digi's for later.

Thanks for looking Stanley, I guess they were all over the place as my hormones were out of whack after the m/c. I guess if I get AF this time, things will look a lot clearer.


----------



## Elhaym

I'm all over the place too TerriLou, drives you mad doesn't it? I've still not had a positive OPK! Just want this cycle to hurry and be over so I can TTC properly :D


----------



## TerriLou

Elhaym said:


> I'm all over the place too TerriLou, drives you mad doesn't it? I've still not had a positive OPK! Just want this cycle to hurry and be over so I can TTC properly :D

Yes, its driving me mad, I just want to be able to try again for that little bundle. We're so ready for children, its really hard seeing friends having babies all around us. I though seeing the smiley faces was a good sign, but I don't think I can have ovulated. I don't think my temps could get much higher without me feeling ill. They were around this level when I was pregnant in May / June. I'm sure I'm not pregnant already, if I was, I'm sure I wouldn't have seen those 2 smileys on Friday and Saturday. How confusing is this baby making lark??? :confused:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I took a look at your chart Terri and though your temps are all over the place I would venture to say you ovulated on CD 30 which was your first + OPK. I think the positive OPK along with the temp dip indicates ovulation. The only way to know for sure is to have an ultrasound to verify ovulation or a progesterone test. Just my not professional opinion. Hope that helps!


----------



## waiting 4 bfp

Uh so... r none of u gonna reply to my post on page 10?????????


----------



## Mon_n_john

waiting 4 bfp said:


> Uh so... r none of u gonna reply to my post on page 10?????????

I did sweety, right after you posted! Congrats!!!


----------



## Elhaym

FINALLY GOT A POSITIVE OPK! :happydance:

Please can my test date be changed to the 11th? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yahoo Elhaym! Way to go girl!!!! Now get to DTD! :happydance:


----------



## Futuremommy1

waiting 4 bfp said:


> Uh so... r none of u gonna reply to my post on page 10?????????

Or are you talking about the one where people are saying they are parting this one sticks?

Congrats on your bfp. Wishing you a H&H 9 months :happydance:

As for what they are saying after losing 2 babies personally I don't know if those things would bother me. The people who would make comments to me would only want my happiness and although what they say may not be said the best way I assume positive intent.

But if Anyone were to say something that bothered me, I have no problem making people feel stupid :). I can be mean and am known for my blunt nature :thumbup:


----------



## Futuremommy1

I just took a test...

9 dpo and I got my :bfp: :happydance: I'm so excited


----------



## TerriLou

Elhaym, woohoo for the smiley, guess you'll be a tad busy over the next few days then huh?

To the new BFPs, congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months, with wonderfully, sticky beans. Hopefully you'll be sharing your journeys with us. xx

I'm still not sure what to think. Temp is still staying at the same level. I guess I'll give it another couple of weeks and if AF still hasn't come, I'll test. Last time, my boobs started hurting 4 or 5 days after O. I know all pregnancies are different and you don't always have the same symptoms for each, so I'll just try to be patient and wait - yeah right!!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Yay futuremommy! :happydance: Congrats hun!

Yes Terrilou it's a relief, BD yesterday, need to again tonight and I normally would try tomorrow too but we have a friend staying over then so 2 nights will have to do, hope it's enough! :D


----------



## Tweak0605

Futuremommy1 said:


> I just took a test...
> 
> 9 dpo and I got my :bfp: :happydance: I'm so excited

Yayy!! Congrats!!


AFM - Still waiting to ovulate. Just waiting for that + OPK, have some EWCM going on. But not getting as much OV pains like before my m/c in June. I took soy this month too so I was hoping I'd get more. Oh well. I guess whatever happens, happens.


----------



## JPARR01

waiting 4 bfp said:


> OK ladies.. i need ur opinion. Personally, Im OVERJOYED that i am now pregnant again, and with this one im real hopefull, due to a dream i had a week ago b4 i even knew i was pregnant. As we tell friends and family, i keep hearing we're praying you actually have this one this time, or try keepin this one in the oven, that sort of thing. Or the one I hate most, Ill hope for the best. I just want people to say congradulations i cant meet him or her!!! I feel like peoploe r goona jynx it or something syaing that stuff. Why cant people just be positive for me like ppl are suppose to, instead opf making me feel like a usless piece of crap that will neevr be able to actually get to deliver a healthy baby. Anyone else get this ever?? What did you do? What (if) did you say to ppl to kindly let them know to not say that to you?? How did you deal with the frustration of nobody believing in what you do and what you dream for the most???

You have to take what people say with a grain of salt. After suffering a loss, many people don't know the RIGHT thing to say when you are expecting again. Just smile and say thanks. When I suffered my loss in March I kept hearing the same thing over and over again and I felt like saying "WTF do you know!". Instead, I just smiled and walked away. :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

3 DPO today!!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Firstly, congratulations Futuremommy and WaitingforBFP on your :bfp:s! :happydance:

Just an update on me - I think I am going to ov any day now :happydance: Had an almost positive OPK this morning and having lots of ov twinges today now :thumbup: We :sex: at the weekend and last night and plan to get more action in over the next few days :blush::haha: AF will probably still be due around 13th Aug or slightly earlier. So hoping she doesn't show!

x


----------



## Stanley

So excited for all the people Oing and all the TWWers.
I started getting very faint :bfp:'s at 8dpo on Monday, so I'm going to say I'm cautiously pregnant again. :dust: to all of you, I hope you will be getting yours soon!


----------



## Elhaym

Just got another lovely dark OPK that went positive in 20 seconds, plenty of EWCM, looks like today is O day! :happydance: Into the 2ww we go!

Stanley that is wonderful, huge congrats! :hugs:


----------



## tootsiegb

Congrats to stanley & futuremommy. 

I am 4dpo i think. Got a terrible cold & feel like crap. I hope its a sign haha.
Lots of love & babydust to you all xxx


----------



## Futuremommy1

Elhaym!!! Great get to bd'ing lots and lots of it

Congrats Stanley!!!! We can be cautiously pregnant together How are you feeling. I called my doctor this morning just waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Congrats Stanley & Future Mommy, so happy for you two!

As for me, I'm on CD 14 today and still waiting for O. In fact, I've had 7 days of high readings on my CBFM! Lots of ovulation twinges so I am hoping that today is the day. Luckily DH and I BD every day so I doubt we'll miss O day lol. For me it's important to know when I O so I know when to start my progesterone. My only problem is that I have been such a POAS addict that I only have 3 IC ov tests left. I may have to go out and get some regular ones lol.

Babydust to all!


----------



## MrsMM24

STANLEY & FUTURE - CONGRATS, H&H 9 mos to you :happydance:

FXD for you ELHAYM!

:dust: to all of the rest of us!!!


----------



## babybell

Wow congrats ladies on your bfps :) I have a feeling this thread is going to be full of them!!!!:dust:


----------



## Stanley

Thanks for the congrats ladies!


----------



## TerriLou

Hi Ladies, well, to add to my confusion, I've had some spotting this evening. It was just there when I wiped, so it's either AF showing up 4 days after a positive Opk or something else and I really don't want to tempt fate by typing it. Like I've said in previous posts, I really don't know what my body is doing at the moment, it seems all over the place. I guess the next few days will help clear something up if it stays as spotting or turns unto full blown AF. Fingers crossed. XX


----------



## Mon_n_john

TerriLou said:


> Hi Ladies, well, to add to my confusion, I've had some spotting this evening. It was just there when I wiped, so it's either AF showing up 4 days after a positive Opk or something else and I really don't want to tempt fate by typing it. Like I've said in previous posts, I really don't know what my body is doing at the moment, it seems all over the place. I guess the next few days will help clear something up if it stays as spotting or turns unto full blown AF. Fingers crossed. XX

Oh Terri, I am so excited for you. I hope so!


----------



## TerriLou

OK, so now my temp has dropped loads, which it can do for either AF or 'the other', so here's to hoping for a big rise again tomorrow. There was no blood this morning, but I have quite a bit of cramping, so have a funny feeling AF is just round the corner, but I'm obviously hoping not!


----------



## tootsiegb

fingers crossed for you terri. 
I have no idea what is going on with my cycle my temps are quite high but that could be too do with having a cold. 
Also i freaked out yesterday, I always drink coffee at the inlaws & have only ever had squash when i have been pregnant. Yesterday father in law said to me you dont want coffee to do you!!! Is it possible that he could know before me? I am going to be a nightmare until i can test!!! If he is wrong i will be giving him a telling off for getting my hopes up. 
Hope you guys are all well. lots of love xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hey ladies, I am 1 DPO today, officially in the 2ww. Terri I hope that nasty witch stays away! x


----------



## TerriLou

Thanks, there's getting suspiciously more blood now and I'm in so much pain, just on the left side, really low down. Have a horrible feeling the witch has got me. I won't be too disappointed if she has really as it means my body is getting back to working properly, but what would concern me is that the positive OPKs were on Friday and Saturday last week, so the Luteal phase in that case would be way too short to be able to get preg and stay preg. I'll let you know what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Don't be too surprised if your cycle is a bit out of whack this time. It's completely normal. I bet you by next cycle it will be resolved!


----------



## babybell

morning ladies
I am currently 8DPO and I have just been to the loo and had a small amount of brown on my pants and a little when I wiped!! Trying not to get excited but am hoping this is implantation bleeding and it doesn't turn into early AF.
I had IB with my last pregnancy and mistook it for AF.
I am now going to be symptom spotting which I promised I wouldn't do this month!!:dohh:
How are the rest of you doing??


----------



## Tweak0605

CD 18 for me. Have lots of EWCM, and now getting ovulation pains. Praying I get a + OPK the next day or 2.


----------



## Elhaym

Terrilou it's not unusual for your first cycle or two to be a bit odd I think - keep an eye on it but things should hopefully settle down :thumbup:

babybell how exciting! Fingers crossed it's IB! :D

Sounds like you're going to O soon Tweak, hope you catch that egg! xx


----------



## jensengirl

Hey ladies can I join u all? Searching for my bfp Aug. 10th, this was my 4th cycle on clomid. Opk was positive July 25th but I think it may have been a false because the stick didn't look positive when I took it out:( my temps also aren't higher...they remain from 97 to 97.8 and unfortunately they're in the lower end now which can mean no ovulation. My hopes are not up but I'm still praying:) bloodwork to check progesterone next week...I hope we get a bunch of bfps in this thread and one of my own would be optimal haha. GL all


----------



## Elhaym

Hi jensensgirl, welcome :hi: I'm testing around the same time, got a positive OPK on the 26th but also not sure if I ovulated. Good luck! x


----------



## jensengirl

Thanks Elhaym! What makes you think you didn't ovulate? Are you temping? Any symptoms?? I have a history of anovulation so I never get my hopes up. It makes me crazy waiting....it's a constant waiting game. Good luck:)


----------



## Elhaym

no not temping so I can't confirm ov - I use OPKs and check CM, I had 2 positive OPKs in a row which is normal for me but then about 1-2 DPO I usually get sore nipples which is a sign my progesterone has gone up after ov, but not this time! Wondering if it might be because it's the first cycle after MC though. I think I tend to ov most cycles but I had an anovulatory one back in March before my BFP cycle.

How about you hun? How long you been TTC? xx


----------



## brookettc3

I got my :bfp: today at 10 dpo I am not due for AF til the 8th though


----------



## Tweak0605

Congrats Brooke! H&H 9 months! :flower:


AFM - Not sure if I've ovulated or not already. OPKs are still negative, and they are actually more faint then earlier this week. Was very very uncomfortable yesterday, had cramping all day long. It's basically gone now, with the exception of some cramping here or there. We'll BD all weekend, and I'll keep testing until I run out of OPKs.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Congrats Brooke!!! H&H 9 months


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay, that is wonderful Brooke, congrats!


----------



## babybell

Congrats Brooke:happydance:
My spotting has turned heavier. It's still brown but there was enough to fill a tampon yesterday. So I think AF has just arrived early:cry:


----------



## jensengirl

Congrats brook on your bfp! That's quite early to test positive, lucky you:) 
Elhaym, we have been ttc for 4 months which im know doesn't seem like a long time but it's eternity to me! I am turning 30 this year and just want to get started before my time is up. I was on bc for over 10yrs and once I stopped in April I've been anovulatory which stinks!! Tried clomid this month so hoping it works! How r u feeling?? I am getting twinges in my lower pelvic region And waiting for the sore nipples which usually happen with or without ovulAting. Isn't it weird that they'd be sore if my progesterone was low? Keep me posted on your progress:)


----------



## MrsMM24

BABYBELL - sorry to hear about the :witch: I am still hopeful that you will log on and say that it was only that day, which could still mean implantation! FSXD! :dust:

TWEAK - how is the + OPK coming?

JENSEN - WELCOME!!!! FXD! :dust:

BROOKE - CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

MrsMM24 said:


> TWEAK - how is the + OPK coming?


Wish I could say I got one, but it's still negative. Taking soy, I was hoping it would come earlier. I had bad cramping last night, and I actually thought AF was coming this morning. Felt pretty uncomfortable. So there's still the chance of getting a + today. Have an abundance of CM, but it's very creamy. So, I'm not sure what to think :shrug:


----------



## jensengirl

Hi missmm24, thanks for the warm welcome:) is anyone 6dpo or near there? Any symptoms as of yet?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm 4 DPO today and I'm sleepy and slightly sore boobs. I start taking progesterone tomorrow and when I do my boobs are going to be killing me LOL!


----------



## hopeful725

Aw best of luck to everyone! I miscarried last month as well and today I'm ~7 dpo I'm dying to buy a hpt but I'm going to try to wait until Friday to test!! Baby dust to us all!!! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful725

jensengirl said:


> is anyone 6dpo or near there? Any symptoms as of yet?

I'm at about 7 dpo but it's hard to know for sure since I haven't had AF since my m/c last month .. For the past couple days I've had very sore/heavy bbs, dizzy, fatigue and increased CM. How about you?? This is going to be the longest week everrr waiting and hoping for a BFP!


----------



## tootsiegb

Hi girls

Congrats on the BFP's.
I fel like i am out. AF due 2moro and got tummy pains.
Temp dropped .1 this morning, but still way above coverline. Guess i will see 2moro.
Onto cycle number 5 after 2nd miscarriage. 
I am feeling sorry for myself.

tootsie x


----------



## heavyheart

tootsiegb said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's.
> I fel like i am out. AF due 2moro and got tummy pains.
> Temp dropped .1 this morning, but still way above coverline. Guess i will see 2moro.
> Onto cycle number 5 after 2nd miscarriage.
> I am feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> tootsie x

sorry for your losses :hugs: your aloud to feel sorry for yourself it must be so frustraiting for you. Your af hasn't arrived yet so theres still a chance it may not. i was convinced i was getting mines last week i was very crampy and "felt" for sure the next time i went to the toilet it would be there but nothing did arrive


----------



## tootsiegb

Thanks heavy heart,

Sorry for your loss. She has got me!! Roll on OV.
Good luck trying xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

TWEAK, no AF, these "symptoms" sound promising, especially the increase although sticky CM. Let's keep waiting :dust:

JENSEN, sorry to hear of your loss, my MC was last month as well. You are welcome. My FXD are crossed that this is it for you after the saddened month.... :dust:

HOPEFUL, :dust: FXD, don't even buy a test, that way you can fight the tempting to POAS.... :dust:

TOOTSIE, sorry for your loss :hugs: you're never out of it until AF rears her ugly face..... Hang in there. :dust:


----------



## Fresia

Just got my :bfp: :happydance:and hoping this will be third time lucky. Fingers crossed we will all soon have our lovey rainbow babys to cuddle.


----------



## tootsiegb

congrats Fresia, happy & healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Fresia said:


> Just got my :bfp: :happydance:and hoping this will be third time lucky. Fingers crossed we will all soon have our lovey rainbow babys to cuddle.

yay, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay, congratulations Fresia!


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS to you FRESIA, wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!! :happydance:

:dust: to the rest of us!!


----------



## heavyheart

tootsiegb said:


> Thanks heavy heart,
> 
> Sorry for your loss. She has got me!! Roll on OV.
> Good luck trying xxxx

aw am sorry yo here she got you, dont loose hope it must be so frustraiting. Ive not even had one cycle and i feel like this has taken forever. I should really learn to have a bit of patients. 

good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## heavyheart

congrats fresia happy n health 9 mths!! :hugs:


----------



## rachellie19

:bfp:Hi girls! I waited until I was 2 days late, but just tested and got my bfp! We are thrilled and I wanted to share my symptoms as I know that helped me when we were trying and in the 2 ww. 

From about 12 dpo, I had pretty strong af cramps and heavy, sore boobs. I was convinced that I was going to get my period. Also, I didn't have a lot of cm and was pretty dry the past few days- so you can't always count in cm as a predictor.


----------



## brookettc3

Congrats :) I am still having terrible AF like cramps dr says they are completely fine though


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay Rachellie, so happy for you, congrats!!!


----------



## rachellie19

Thanks girls! :hugs:

Brook- I know the cramps are a little worrisome....my doctor said to be sure and drink plenty of water.


----------



## MrsMM24

Congrats RACH! :happydance: :dust: to a H&H 9 mos!


----------



## PineappleRock

can I join you girls? I'm still waiting to O (hopefully tonight or tomorrow) so I don't know when I'm testing yet but I'm hoping around the 20th for DH's birthday.


----------



## skeet9924

can I join you girls...i will be testing on the 13th..if i dont test earlier


----------



## Elhaym

rachellie19 said:


> :bfp:Hi girls! I waited until I was 2 days late, but just tested and got my bfp! We are thrilled and I wanted to share my symptoms as I know that helped me when we were trying and in the 2 ww.
> 
> From about 12 dpo, I had pretty strong af cramps and heavy, sore boobs. I was convinced that I was going to get my period. Also, I didn't have a lot of cm and was pretty dry the past few days- so you can't always count in cm as a predictor.

Yay, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## heavyheart

rachellie19 said:


> :bfp:Hi girls! I waited until I was 2 days late, but just tested and got my bfp! We are thrilled and I wanted to share my symptoms as I know that helped me when we were trying and in the 2 ww.
> 
> From about 12 dpo, I had pretty strong af cramps and heavy, sore boobs. I was convinced that I was going to get my period. Also, I didn't have a lot of cm and was pretty dry the past few days- so you can't always count in cm as a predictor.

aw congrats :happydance: :thumbup: wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths x


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome PINEAPPLE and SKEET (think I know you from another thread) :wave:

We are trying to bring it on it this month... Come on :bfp:s!!! :dust: :dust:

I had a donation today!! I will have another on Wednesday so I am still not testing until 8/23! FXD :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

lol yes you do!! hoping one of these threads will bring me lots of luck 

:dust: to you and everyone else on this thread!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Fresia said:


> Just got my :bfp: :happydance:and hoping this will be third time lucky. Fingers crossed we will all soon have our lovey rainbow babys to cuddle.

Congrats! :happydance: Have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## bastetgrrl

rachellie19 said:


> :bfp:Hi girls! I waited until I was 2 days late, but just tested and got my bfp! We are thrilled and I wanted to share my symptoms as I know that helped me when we were trying and in the 2 ww.
> 
> From about 12 dpo, I had pretty strong af cramps and heavy, sore boobs. I was convinced that I was going to get my period. Also, I didn't have a lot of cm and was pretty dry the past few days- so you can't always count in cm as a predictor.

Congrats! :happydance: Have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM24 said:


> Welcome PINEAPPLE and SKEET (think I know you from another thread) :wave:
> 
> We are trying to bring it on it this month... Come on :bfp:s!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> I had a donation today!! I will have another on Wednesday so I am still not testing until 8/23! FXD :dust:

WOO HOO :happydance: Sending lots of sticky dust :dust: your way! Hope you get that :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

COngrats on all the :bfp: ladies, I have just got me pos opk so i guess the 2ww is just starting for me. fx that we can get a :bfp: of our own this month :)


----------



## PineappleRock

My 2ww is just starting too. I think I am going to test on the 20th even though I will only be 11 or 12 dpo because it is DH's birthday. If it's negative, I'm waiting until at least 15 dpo to test again if AF doesn't show. 

Congratulations on all the BFPs and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD for youMRSCRAB & PINEAPPLE!!! :dust:

I am testing on the 23rd.... FF hasn't indicated OV yet tho so I am wondering and nervous.... :dust: to the whole thread.


----------



## Nat0619

Hey Ladies :flower:

Just wanted to nip in to this thread to confirm that:

I have my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Got my first positive on a FRER on Monday morning at 11dpo (didn't test earlier than this). Have since had 3 more positives, one on digital :thumbup:

So, so very pleased. Only taken us 2 months TTC this time after the mc :happydance: Please, please baby hold on [-o&lt;

Congratulations to all other ladies with their :bfp:s and best of luck to all those still waiting x


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO :happydance: Congratulations Nat!! Have a H&H 9 mths! I just know this sticky bean will hold on :thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

Nat0619 said:


> Hey Ladies :flower:
> 
> Just wanted to nip in to this thread to confirm that:
> 
> I have my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Got my first positive on a FRER on Monday morning at 11dpo (didn't test earlier than this). Have since had 3 more positives, one on digital :thumbup:
> 
> So, so very pleased. Only taken us 2 months TTC this time after the mc :happydance: Please, please baby hold on [-o&lt;
> 
> Congratulations to all other ladies with their :bfp:s and best of luck to all those still waiting x

Yaaaay! :happydance: Congrats hun!

Let's hope it's a lucky month for those named Nat :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMM24

Congrats NAT!!! :happydance: Stick Sticky Bean STICK!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

Sending some :dust: to the rest of this thread, hoping we all follow....


----------



## SAJ

Hi everyone,

I haven't been on for a very long while...just wanted to say congrats to Nat and also say that I got my BFP at 13 DPO! took a first response early results test at 4:30 in the afternoon and both lines appeared instantly (the pregnant line is very dark). Crossing fingers this is a sticky bean that is healthy!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the :bfp: hope they are all sticky beans!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Hey ladies, I'm out, AF arrived this morning properly.

Good luck to everyone still waiting, I hope for more BFPs in the thread! :D x


----------



## MrsMM24

SAJ, CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Stick Sticky Bean STICK!!

ELAHAYM, again, so sorry for the AF, but I now that this makes things "normal" again for you to start TTC soon. :hugs:

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Woo hoo MrsMM!! :happydance: I definitely think you have a great chance this month!


----------

